# 1989 14' Sea Nymph Build COMPLETED



## bassnmatt (May 4, 2013)

Hello,

First off i would like to thank everyone on this site especially those who have posted there complete builds for all of us to read and learn. I have looked through all the V Hull conversions and each one has offered great information.

I recently bought a 1989 14' Sea Nymph with a 2009 15hp Tohatsu outboard. I am planning on decking the boat and adding storage compartments. I will attach pictures as i go and constructive criticism and tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks again for the wealth of knowledge on this site.

So i am a bigger guy and not to comfortable with just using 2x2's so i went with 2x4's. Im using joist hangers to secure the 2x4's to the bench seats. The first picture is just a quick schematics i drew up. I will probably ditch the rod locker idea. I will have two batteries under the front bow deck, one for a trolling motor one for the electric start, nav lights, and bilge. All wood will be treated with 3 coats of helmsman spar urethane.


----------



## Andyg (May 7, 2013)

That's awesome ! Great minds think alike as I used joist hangers for my front casting deck also. The great part is its held in by gravity and the front riser area hold it in. Keep up the good work. I'll be following your progress. Check out my boat and also the boat dads bout boat is another good v bottom build . cheers! Andy


----------



## bassnmatt (May 8, 2013)

Hey,

@AndyG, Nice build! I really like where you mounted those speakers. My trolling motor deck is going to overhang my front casting deck by a little and while i may not do speakers i might make that a storage area for plano 3700 style lure boxes.

Progress update:
I finished all the deck braces and coated with 3 coats of spar. Installed the braces on the front and rear deck. Made teplated out of posterboard and transfered to plywood to cut decks. Now i have to make hatches for the front 3 compartments and the back two. I will update with pics tonight!

Thank you,

-Matt


----------



## nlittle (May 8, 2013)

Are the joist hangers applied to the seats with just the screws or bolts/ nuts ...I have a similar boat and the flotation foam is in tact. I would not want to take it out to do something like this.

Thanks!


----------



## bassnmatt (May 8, 2013)

@nlittle the joist hangers are held using self tapping metal screws. I also didn't want to mess with removing bench seats and the foam. 

-matt


----------



## jvanhees (May 10, 2013)

good lookin SN!


----------



## bassnmatt (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the comments! So far i have all the frame work done, 3 coats of spar, and installed in boat. I then used poster board to make templates for the three decks. I cut these out of 3/4" plywood then cut the hatches out according to where the braces are. I am now in the process of ensuring each piece has three solid coats. I picked up some piano hinge, grey indoor / outdoor carpet and some adhesive today.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 11, 2013)

Very good craftsmanship! I like the joist hanger idea and your layout is very close to mine. Are you planning on painting the exterior or leaving it 'natural'?


----------



## bassnmatt (May 27, 2013)

So after a couple more 8 hour days its just about finished! I have installed a MG 46# thrust trolling motor on a raised trolling motor deck. The deck features a hinged front that provides additional storage. I also installed a Hummingbird 596 color fish finder. The battery is located underneath the front deck is the battery, battery charger, and all the wiring hook ups. The center deck has a large hatch which is home to the gas tank and any other store needs. I made a slightly raised deck to hide the wiring running from the back to the front. The rear deck has to hinged compartments that hide a mounted fire extinguished, bilge pump, and additional storage. I installed a 5 switch Seasense switch panel which powers the fish finder, bow light, stern light, and bilge pump. 

I took the boat out today and it didn't appear to sit any lower than previous. On the TM i hit 3 mph and on outboard max speed was 19 mph. Wind was about 15mph and the trolling motor had no problems, even on low settings. 

Still needed to install are recessed cup holders, rod holders, and pedestal seats.

Thanks again for all the great threads, it really helped me throughout the process!


----------



## TheMaestro (May 27, 2013)

=D> congrats, very nice!


----------



## fishply (May 27, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## pymybob (May 4, 2015)

Very nice! Hope mine comes out the same!


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 4, 2015)

Man! Love how nice and clean that looks!


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2015)

yes indeed - very well done.

Just one thought, and see if others agree with me . . . . [or not] . . . . 
in the original configuration, the side braces from the gunnel to the seats
were designed for extra strength.
I think that now you have the flooring in place, those are not needed - and will
give your boat a better look as well as a little more space in that section.


great job !!


----------

